# Looking for a Light Tank for a late 1960s girls' Huffy Eldorado!



## kimbeaux (Jul 18, 2014)

I recently bought a late 1960s girls' Huffy Eldorado that's in pretty nice condition. It has most of the original parts but the biggest missing piece is the light tank. If anyone has one or know anyone who does, please let me know! I'd love to buy it. Here are a few links of some Eldorados with light tanks for reference. Also a couple of pictures of my bike. I've already bought some Huffy grips and some bow pedals that are more classic looking, to replace the ones on there now. Would love to find decals, but may have to get them custom made down the road. Thanks 

HUFFY-BLUE-ELDORADO-reference#1

reference#2

reference#3


----------



## jd56 (Jul 23, 2014)

*I might*

I might have a rough one somewhere. I'll look


----------



## partsguy (Jul 23, 2014)

*That bike...*

That bike has been repainted but the seat tells me it was originally blue (the two-tone seats corresponded to the paint color). Not every 60's Huffy middleweight was an Eldorado...this could have been a model that didn't come with a tank. It could have been a Huffy Galaxie or Fury or simply a base model. Check the head tube for holes in the front. If it has two vertical holes, it came with a tank. If it has no holes, it didn't have a tank. You can still mount one but you'll need the bracket too and a very hard drill bit.


----------



## kimbeaux (Jul 23, 2014)

*Thanks!*



jd56 said:


> I might have a rough one somewhere. I'll look




Thanks! I've done more research and the bike could also be a Monark Thunderbird, that was made by Huffy. I've seen some to be identical to the Eldorado. 
Serial # is 6H15902 which I believe tells me the bike was made in 1966. I have no way of telling if it's a Thunderbird or an Eldorado since the frame had been painted over. I've found Thunderbirds and Eldorados online with similar serial numbers to mine. I wish I could tell!


----------



## kimbeaux (Jul 23, 2014)

classicfan1 said:


> That bike has been repainted but the seat tells me it was originally blue (the two-tone seats corresponded to the paint color). Not every 60's Huffy middleweight was an Eldorado...this could have been a model that didn't come with a tank. It could have been a Huffy Galaxie or Fury or simply a base model. Check the head tube for holes in the front. If it has two vertical holes, it came with a tank. If it has no holes, it didn't have a tank. You can still mount one but you'll need the bracket too and a very hard drill bit.




Yes, it has been repainted for sure. I had no idea what I had when I bought it. I just wanted a bike! Now I'm on the tangent of restoring it because I love old things. The seat is more teal than it is blue like this bike here. I find spots on the bike where the blue paint was scratched off revealing teal paint that matches the seat.

You're right. I'm starting to see other Huffys with the same frame. The chain guard, sprocket, seat, etc. narrowed the search down for me. I've seen lots of bikes that aren't Huffys with the same frame too. I first thought it was a Hiawatha when I first started research. There are holes in the front and the part between the tubes to hold the tank up. Any help on correctly identifying the bike would be of great help! Thanks for the info!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 26, 2014)

Still looking.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Don't have a girls tank*

Sorry, but, I must have traded the one girls Huffy tank I had. I can't find one in my boxes of stuff.
Sorry.


----------



## kimbeaux (Jul 28, 2014)

*thanks*

It's okay. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Geff L Lynn (Dec 8, 2014)

*Blue Huffy Tank with light*

Kimbeaux, I did you find a tank with light yet? I do have one if interested! 







Peace



kimbeaux said:


> I recently bought a late 1960s girls' Huffy Eldorado that's in pretty nice condition. It has most of the original parts but the biggest missing piece is the light tank. If anyone has one or know anyone who does, please let me know! I'd love to buy it. Here are a few links of some Eldorados with light tanks for reference. Also a couple of pictures of my bike. I've already bought some Huffy grips and some bow pedals that are more classic looking, to replace the ones on there now. Would love to find decals, but may have to get them custom made down the road. Thanks
> 
> HUFFY-BLUE-ELDORADO-reference#1
> 
> ...


----------



## Geff L Lynn (Dec 8, 2014)

*Blue Huffy Chain Guard*

FYI, I also have other parts off my Eldorado available... for instance chain guard with oem decals. BTW, all these parts are off an original 'BLUE' Eldorado... Have a great day!


----------



## Geff L Lynn (Dec 8, 2014)

*Blue Huffy Chain Guard PIC*

Sorry, meant to send pic.....


----------



## Geff L Lynn (Dec 8, 2014)

*... Huffy Chain Guard w/decal*

FYI, I also have other parts off my Eldorado available... for instance chain guard with oem decals. BTW, all these parts are off an original 'BLUE'...





Geff L Lynn said:


> Kimbeaux, I did you find a tank with light yet? I do have one if interested! View attachment 183962View attachment 183963View attachment 183964
> 
> Peace


----------



## lgibster (Dec 12, 2014)

*Tank w/o light*

I have a tank painted blue and like yours has the teal underneath.  It also has the top plate that was originally painted with yellow Huffy letters.


----------



## lgibster (Dec 12, 2014)

*Sorry for the double pics above*

Here is the other side of the tank.


----------

